
Ask HN: How has been your experience moving everything to React - harshs08
I work in Rails shop where we have a monolith with most of the frontend written in either;<p>1. Server rendered haml pages.
2. Client side React.<p>Currently, there is a debate going on to move all stuff to react.<p>Curious about people&#x27;s experiences and thoughts about it.
======
jhoutromundo
If I had the opportunity to go back in time and change one of my decisions,
that would be one. And if I really need to move to another framework, I rather
go something more simple, like Vue.

React is hard and sometimes fails to deliver value fast enough.

~~~
harshs08
That is an interesting take. So in your experience the promise of fast
development and a single technology, hence easy to onboard didn't really work?

